# Glossybox December 2013 *Spoilers



## kitnmitns (Dec 1, 2013)

Phew! Cannot believe it is December!


----------



## JC327 (Dec 1, 2013)

This year went by way too fast! I didn't get Novembers box but  I am thinking about getting December. I have enough points for a free box I wonder if I can use them for a free December box or if I have to pay for a box first.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2013)

I got the Holiday Box, so I am eagerly waiting for that .


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 2, 2013)

Okay Glossybox... you did it... you got me for another year.  I decided to just do it and not think about it anymore.  While each individual box doesn't necessarily have $21 worth of products in it for me, a full year does have $176 worth of products for me, and most boxes have 14.67 worth of products to me (the cost with the 20% off of a year sub).  Now I won't need to debate each month if I want to continue.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 2, 2013)

Do they make you pay upfront all at once, or still just do a monthly payment if you sub for a full year?


----------



## Animezing (Dec 2, 2013)

> Do they make you pay upfront all at once, or still just do a monthly payment if you sub for a full year?


 You would have to pay the full amount upfront. Also, don't forget to use Ebates.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 2, 2013)

I might resub, depending on what/if there's a spoiler that I like


----------



## emmzk25 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have my subscription through jan. wonder when the dec spoiler will be released


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 4, 2013)

There's a pic up on the homepage of a nail product...says December sneak peek.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 4, 2013)

Spoiler








Here's a picture of the polish.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## SaraP (Dec 4, 2013)

Well I'll need another spoiler before I resub. I'm terrible I unsubscribe and resubscribe based off the promo and products...Whenever I've redeemed glossy dots I've had to be subscribed to use it for the next month. So my free box is always a gamble =)

And never ever forget to use ebates!!


----------



## emmzk25 (Dec 4, 2013)

hm..looks just like the Julep polish I just got this month...


----------



## emmzk25 (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emmzk25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hm..looks just like the Julep polish I just got this month...
the color that is....i know thats a nails inc bottle


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)

I hope I get a good color. Most sub boxes seem to be giving out glitter nail polish. Not a big fan.


----------



## emmzk25 (Dec 5, 2013)

> I hope I get a good color. Most sub boxes seem to be giving out glitter nail polish. Not a bigÂ fan.Â


 I think it's the color that's pictured they sent out a spoiler email


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 5, 2013)

Got the email. Was sure someone already posted it XD







Here's Nails Inc's official swatch of it. I think most reviews I've seen says it's a burgundy/oxblood jelly. Pointless Cafe said she had to paint four layers to get it it to opacity which sounds annoying. AKA why I hate jellies lol.






 I think this was on sale at Sephora for $3 or $5 a week or two ago. I think they probably emptied out their stock.


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 5, 2013)

I like it! I don't have anything that color


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 5, 2013)

I love that color and I've really been wanting one for fall  (Plus the polish is actually my name so that's cool!) I resubed.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 5, 2013)

I love the color. I'm excited!


----------



## subbox (Dec 5, 2013)

That is a gorgeous color.


----------



## OiiO (Dec 5, 2013)

I decided to use Glossydots and get this box. This color reminds me of a few others I already have, and it will be fun to compare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 5, 2013)

Pretty color..I don't think I have anything like it that isn't glittery!


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 5, 2013)

Love it!  Maybe they read our November wish list after all!   Can't wait to get more info - I have 2 of the December box coming so I hope the rest of the items are just as lovely!


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that color and I've really been wanting one for fall  (Plus the polish is actually my name so that's cool!) I resubed.
It's my name too!  I'm a sucker for anything named Victoria.  It's a bonus that this one is awesome looking.  This will be my first glossybox so I'm thrilled!


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't know if it is because I am swimming in polish, but this doesn't excite me. Maybe the rest of the box will? I said that last month too and didn't resub, so I will stay unsubbed for now...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 6, 2013)

Updates! So excited for my first December Glossybox 




Last year's box looked fab.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm loving the Nails Inc polish... but I already have a few dark reds!  I need more, Glossybox!  It could go either way!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm loving the Nails Inc polish... but I already have a few dark reds!  I need more, Glossybox!  It could go either way!!
I'm with you.  I'm a sucker for nail polish, but I have a few that color already. I need at least one more spoiler.


----------



## Animezing (Dec 7, 2013)

November surveys are up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 7, 2013)

I love the color but I have a couple very similar to it.  It will be nice to compare to the Julep and Butter London shades that are similar to it.


----------



## Brittann (Dec 7, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 7, 2013)

When can we expect another spoiler? I can't decide if I want the December box or not...my November box disappeared and I still haven't received it...it's lost in USPS neverland and Glossybox customer service has been useless.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yenx93 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm actually kind of excited for the December box because lately I have been a little obsessed about this kind of color. I can't wait for a second spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Updates! So excited for my first December Glossybox 



Last year's box looked fab.
Last years December box was my first and I loved it.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't have a color like the one for the Dec Glossybox so I'm looking forward to it. I so hope I don't need 4 coats though. I see mine won't arrive until after Christmas so I'm going to consider it a gift for myself.

*** Thanks for those who keep mentioning ebates.com. I had not heard of it before. I've done most of my Christmas shopping using it and am getting back more than $12, so another gift for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Just wish I had known about it before signing up for a year sub at Glossybox. ***

After I completed the surveys for Nov, I decided to check my online profile. Wow, the profile setup has all changed since I looked at it last. Profiled myself as the outrageous, glamorous makeup wearer I want to be rather than the mainly natural, rarely wear makeup person I am now. My makeup is mostly neutrals...time to try some crazy colors.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Dec 9, 2013)

I have so many nail polishes this color but I wouldn't mind an extra. I'm hoping all my December boxes are special, it's Christmas after all!


----------



## Momsgotmail (Dec 9, 2013)

I also have a few in the same color as nails inc.  My biggest problem with nails inc though is they aren't "3 free". The main reason I came on here is to vent about the e-mail that I got from Elle offering a special Elle Glossybox.  When you look at the contents of the box, most, if not all, are from the last few months of boxes. So lame.





GLOSSYBOX collaborated with ELLE to curate a box full of beauty treasures suitable for use all year round. The box includes: 


Vincent Longo Duo Eye Pencil
Sulwhasoo Ginseng Cream
Bvlgari Soap
Fresh Face Cream
Estee Lauder Mascara
$21 for $130+ value


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also have a few in the same color as nails inc.  My biggest problem with nails inc though is they aren't "3 free".
Hm, that's not true and not untrue. If you look through the ingredients, none of the polishes seem to have formaldehyde, dibutyl phthalate (DBP), and toluene which are the "3-free" chemicals. Some of the formulations do have camphor and formaldehyde resin though. I think mostly they don't brand themselves that way, but I do think most of their polishes are 3-free. Though if you care about being 4/5-free, then you're right, it is a thing to think about.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I also have a few in the same color as nails inc.  My biggest problem with nails inc though is they aren't "3 free". The main reason I came on here is to vent about the e-mail that I got from Elle offering a special Elle Glossybox.  When you look at the contents of the box, most, if not all, are from the last few months of boxes. So lame.





GLOSSYBOX collaborated with ELLE to curate a box full of beauty treasures suitable for use all year round. The box includes: 


Vincent Longo Duo Eye Pencil
Sulwhasoo Ginseng Cream
Bvlgari Soap
Fresh Face Cream
Estee Lauder Mascara
$21 for $130+ value
 Hm, that is a little weak, but I suppose it gives people another crack at the Sul cream if they were sad about not receiving it. I was momentarily tempted as I didn't receive the Sul cream, Bvlgari soap, mascara, or liner, but I think I will be able to pass this one up. I do love the Fresh cream, though. I don't know if I'd pay $30 for the eyelash curler, but it is a very nice curler, but I definitely don't need a backup.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hm, that's not true and not untrue. If you look through the ingredients, none of the polishes seem to have formaldehyde, dibutyl phthalate (DBP), and toluene which are the "3-free" chemicals. Some of the formulations do have camphor and formaldehyde resin though. I think mostly they don't brand themselves that way, but I do think most of their polishes are 3-free. Though if you care about being 4/5-free, then you're right, it is a thing to think about.
Thanks for the clarification!  I have been busy and sick, and taking care of a busy and sick family.  When I got the spoiler in my email I quickly googled and scanned the ingredients and my eyes saw formaldehyde and quit reading. I do like what I read about the nails inc social responsibility...so I will probably give this one a try.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hm, that is a little weak, but I suppose it gives people another crack at the Sul cream if they were sad about not receiving it. I was momentarily tempted as I didn't receive the Sul cream, Bvlgari soap, mascara, or liner, but I think I will be able to pass this one up. I do love the Fresh cream, though. I don't know if I'd pay $30 for the eyelash curler, but it is a very nice curler, but I definitely don't need a backup.
I love the fresh cream and never got to sample the Sul.  Vincent longo is a nice product that I wouldn't mind having another of...so value-wise it is a great value.  My problem with the box is in the branding of it as a curated collab between Elle and Glossybox, when it seems more like Glossybox had some leftover products they wanted to slap a new name on, imo.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 10, 2013)

Subscribing for updates. Love the nail color.


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hmmm, still not another spoiler? I think this might be the sub I skip this month...I was pretty disappointed in my November box...which after the USPS fiasco FINALLY arrived yesterday.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 10, 2013)

It IS weird that they have not released more spoilers...


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 10, 2013)

last month my box arrived on the 20th - this month its showing jan 1 before my box will go out!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And it also doesn't look like I'll get my holiday box until after Xmas as well.

I am still really looking forward to them - just hoping that they would go out as early as Novembers!


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 10, 2013)

I am creating a massive collection of nail polishes from sub boxes... lol

I want to see another spoiler!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 11, 2013)

*dangles mardi gras beads* SHOW US YOUR SPOILERS


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *dangles mardi gras beads* SHOW US YOUR SPOILERS


----------



## ajkballard (Dec 11, 2013)

They received payment 12/6. I would hope for my December box in December and before I'm charged for January!

Approximate Delivery Date: Between 12/25/13 and 1/6/14


----------



## LaStupenda (Dec 11, 2013)

The lack of spoilers is disconcerting


----------



## jennm149 (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ajkballard* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They received payment 12/6. I would hope for my December box in December and before I'm charged for January!

Approximate Delivery Date: Between 12/25/13 and 1/6/14

My December box shows the same thing.

But the Holiday Box has moved to "pack" and shows a 12/17 delivery date.  So at least I'll get something from Glossybox in December!


----------



## Brittann (Dec 11, 2013)

I think they are making sure the Holiday boxes get sent out before they are going to deal with the monthly subscription boxes. I just got my shipping notice for the Holiday box.


----------



## JC327 (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *dangles mardi gras beads* SHOW US YOUR SPOILERS


----------



## Momsgotmail (Dec 12, 2013)

Got this spoiler in my e-mail:


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 12, 2013)

I just received that e-mail also.  I don't know if I'm excited enough by the nail polish and this cream to get the December Box or not.  Although, I have been very happy with Glossybox.  I loved the hair oil treatment last month so much I am ordering the full sized.  And I am thinking of ordering the full size Fresh Lotus cream from October's box.  I love that stuff.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 12, 2013)

hmmm....so far, the 2 items do not make me want to run and get December's box.


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 12, 2013)

I think I'm really going to like this box, I'm happy I resubbed! I love trying out new moisturizers since my skin is so awful in winter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm excited! Natural and organic beauty and you is what this brand stands for - I love trying brands like this. I have really liked the creams I've gotten from glossy so far - and can always use more!


----------



## GBJunkie825 (Dec 12, 2013)

I received my Holiday box today, and I love love love it!  I mean we already knew what was coming in it, but having it in my greedy little hands is way better.  What I'm trying to decide is if I want to order a second December box...I feel that if I don't order a second one it will be an awesome box and I will regret it.  I need to see more spoilers, Glossybox, please!!  I like to have extras of the good ones to give as gifts.  If you gift it to yourself it's only $15 so I might just do it.  Ugh I have such a fear of missing out on something amazing, I have problems lol!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GBJunkie825* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
    If you gift it to yourself it's only $15 so I might just do it.  Ugh I have such a fear of missing out on something amazing, I have problems lol!!    

I got 99 problems...but few of them are solved with $15. If it makes you happy, go for it. If you're feeling guilty, skip a martini/latte or two this week and you'll be even.


----------



## Clackey (Dec 13, 2013)

So I was found a deal  today that makes a year of Glossybox only $165.  I was going through the checkout process and this was the picture on the page that said the first box would be December's box.  Do you think shows items in the December box?  It is a small picture but I can make out the Nails INC and Naobay that we have already gotten as spoilers from Glossybox.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



So I was found a deal  today that makes a year of Glossybox only $165.  I was going through the checkout process and this was the picture on the page that said the first box would be December's box.  Do you think shows items in the December box?  It is a small picture but I can make out the Nails INC and Naobay that we have already gotten as spoilers from Glossybox.  
Could be! Looks like some Michael Todd products too


----------



## Clackey (Dec 13, 2013)

I love that Michael Todd scrub!  I already had a December box coming but went ahead and started the year sub.  So hopefully it will be an awesome box.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 13, 2013)

It certainly looks like Michael Todd. 
 

I think the pink bottle is Antomicals  (same brand that was in the August Box).

Looks like this to me:





Also looks like Be a Bombshell Eye Crayon as well:


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 13, 2013)

You ladies have way better product recognition skills than I do, I can't tell anything from that pic...lol


----------



## starshine5656 (Dec 13, 2013)

they posted a pic on instagram of the mtto scrub yesterday as well! I have the whole acne/oily line and love it!! does anyone know what the other things are? so small from my phone!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Dec 13, 2013)

I signed up with the living social deal. Not super excited about anything this month but at $12 a box I can't complain.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 13, 2013)

Nice find. Is that an Ellis Faas mascara on the right?


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hmm, it might not be tapered enough at the top.


----------



## GBJunkie825 (Dec 14, 2013)

> I got 99 problems...but few of them are solved with $15. If it makes you happy, go for it. If you're feeling guilty, skip a martini/latte or two this week and you'll be even.


 Maybe that's how you roll but in my house $15 actually goes pretty far for things like diapers, wipes, and milk. Thanks for your input on things I can cut out though...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



So I was found a deal  today that makes a year of Glossybox only $165.  I was going through the checkout process and this was the picture on the page that said the first box would be December's box.  Do you think shows items in the December box?  It is a small picture but I can make out the Nails INC and Naobay that we have already gotten as spoilers from Glossybox.  
how did you get a year for $165???  I want that deal.


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  how did you get a year for $165???  I want that deal.

Did you see the Living Social Deal?  There is a thread for it.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139738/living-social-deal-for-glossybox

ETA: You can get it for less than $165 with a living social code.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CAPSLOCK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did you see the Living Social Deal?  There is a thread for it.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139738/living-social-deal-for-glossybox

ETA: You can get it for less than $165 with a living social code.
Thank you! Unfortunately, I have been off this board - and offline mainly - for quite a while and didnt see this.  Think I missed a lot.  I really appreciate the info.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *GBJunkie825* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Maybe that's how you roll but in my house $15 actually goes pretty far for things like diapers, wipes, and milk. Thanks for your input on things I can cut out though...

*shrug* I assume most people buy their Glossybox out of whatever their perceived "disposable income" is, as it's clearly not a necessity, hence my comparisons to lattes and martinis. If you're foregoing diapers and milk for makeup boxes, you probably should have cancelled a while ago. Personally, I am the opposite of well-heeled, but I've found that subscription boxes make me happier than cable TV service, print magazines, movies, and Netflix, among other things, so I budget accordingly. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2013)

okay, seriously....for some people the $15.00 for glossybox is an indulgence - many people use this in place of having to purchase makeup/beauty care items because it is a deal at that price for them.

To belittle someone and tell them to cut out things that they do not purchase - come on.  Can we stop with the witchiness for a moment please? 

Not everyone has a lot of disposable income and have to wisely use it.  Yes, these are "first world problems", but we don't have to snark and be jerks about it.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  okay, seriously....for some people the $15.00 for glossybox is an indulgence - many people use this in place of having to purchase makeup/beauty care items because it is a deal at that price for them.

To belittle someone and tell them to cut out things that they do not purchase - come on.  Can we stop with the witchiness for a moment please? 

Not everyone has a lot of disposable income and have to wisely use it.  Yes, these are "first world problems", but we don't have to snark and be jerks about it.
I'm guessing she didn't intend to belittle anyone.  Sometimes it's an easy reminder to mention that a few Starbucks adds up to the cost of a subscription box (or anything else that some may do and not think about).  I can't imagine people come on here to intentionally hurt people.  Seemed to be more in fun.  But it's hard to read that in writing....


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mishmish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm guessing she didn't intend to belittle anyone.  Sometimes it's an easy reminder to mention that a few Starbucks adds up to the cost of a subscription box (or anything else that some may do and not think about).  I can't imagine people come on here to intentionally hurt people.  Seemed to be more in fun.  But it's hard to read that in writing....
That could be, but there was no need for a follow up like that - and there was no apology either, just another comment about how the poster should cancel her service.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That could be, but there was no need for a follow up like that - and there was no apology either, just another comment about how the poster should cancel her service.
Hmmmm.. guess I didnt follow it all.  Just have high hopes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (and the holiday spirit flowing...)


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That could be, but there was no need for a follow up like that - and there was no apology either, just another comment about how the poster should cancel her service.

I don't get this at all. Clearly, my comment was meant in a light-hearted way and not intended to belittle anyone. As you say, "first world problems."


----------



## biancardi (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't get this at all. Clearly, my comment was meant in a light-hearted way and not intended to belittle anyone. As you say, "first world problems."
It may have been clear to you.  It didn't come out that way very well in the written format.  Your initial post to her may have been joking, but your second post to her - that was a bit condescending and to my eyes, rude.  And as you posted *shrug*  Your mileage may vary.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 15, 2013)

So the 20% off coupon "warmup" is only taking off 20$ for me from the $165. Anyone else having that issue?


----------



## Glossygirl (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So the 20% off coupon "warmup" is only taking off 20$ for me from the $165. Anyone else having that issue?
that's correct... the maximum is $20 off


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 15, 2013)

> that's correct... the maximum is $20 off


 Gotcha! Didn't know that, thanks! =o) amazing deal, definitely signing up with it!


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't get this at all. Clearly, my comment was meant in a light-hearted way and not intended to belittle anyone. As you say, "first world problems."
It may have been clear to you.  It didn't come out that way very well in the written format.  Your initial post to her may have been joking, but your second post to her - that was a bit condescending and to my eyes, rude.  And as you posted *shrug*  Your mileage may vary.


I think this is just a lil' misunderstanding. I didn't read any of @panicked's comments in a rude way, so I guess it's just how people maybe incorrectly perceive a written "tone".  Let's hug it out.


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 15, 2013)

I really think holidays has just created heightened sensitivity because there's a few threads I'm subscribed to that have had some form of drama =o( 

Agreed on the hug it out post. I don't think anyone has meant any offense =o)


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 15, 2013)

Just signed up for the 3-month sub for $36. I'm pretty happy with this value! It's not like I need more stuff (AT ALL), but I think it's a good deal. I only sub to Ipsy, so I'm not that bad!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really think holidays has just created heightened sensitivity because there's a few threads I'm subscribed to that have had some form of drama =o( 

Agreed on the hug it out post. I don't think anyone has meant any offense =o)
Agreed


----------



## SaraP (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  that's correct... the maximum is $20
So if I purchase through living social for $165 I can use the warmup code and get an extra $20 off...making it $12.08 per month??? And 4% back at Ebates!!! Makes it $139.20 for the year and 11.60 per month!! Just did it   



 

*edit also linked through ebates to subscribe to glossybox and get an extra $2.75 =) every bit helps me justify $11.37 per month


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
So if I purchase through living social for $165 I can use the warmup code and get an extra $20 off...making it $12.08 per month??? And 4% back at Ebates!!! Makes it $139.20 for the year and 11.60 per month!! Just did it   



 

*edit also linked through ebates to subscribe to glossybox and get an extra $2.75 =) every bit helps me justify $11.37 per month


Oh, shoot. You can use ebates both when you buy the deal on LivingSocial AND when you subscribe on Glossybox's site??  Crap.


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 15, 2013)

I just subbed for 3 months using Living Social too!  I couldn't pass up this deal.  I hope I like it.  I did some research and the company is definitely struggling, but will hopefully find their footing soon.  Past boxes seem pretty decent and for $12 a month  its definitely worth a try. 

@panicked I've been meaning to cut back on Martini Mondays anyway



  Totally agree with your point, would much rather have a box than other things I could spend disposable income on!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 15, 2013)

My sub doesn't end til January... if I do this, would I get extra boxes or is it possible to delay using it until February?


----------



## Glossygirl (Dec 15, 2013)

> My sub doesn't end til January... if I do this, would I get extra boxes or is it possible to delay using it until February?Â


 You have until march 26 to redeem your living social voucher


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My sub doesn't end til January... if I do this, would I get extra boxes or is it possible to delay using it until February? 


You have until march 26 to redeem your living social voucher Thanks!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you ladies, I got this amazing deal last night. So excited!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 16, 2013)

I just received my box.  The palette looks amazing.  I have an odd question.  Did anyone else receive what appears to be two small crystals in their box, or is it just me?


----------



## Glossygirl (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my box.  The palette looks amazing.  I have an odd question.  Did anyone else receive what appears to be two small crystals in their box, or is it just me?  
picture please


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just received my box.  The palette looks amazing.  I have an odd question.  Did anyone else receive what appears to be two small crystals in their box, or is it just me?  
I think you're talking about Starlooks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But yes, they always send crystals.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you ladies, I got this amazing deal last night. So excited! 
Two small crystals? I thought that was a Starlooks thing? I would like to see a pic, tho, if you can post one!


----------



## luckyme502 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glossygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  picture please 


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think you're talking about Starlooks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But yes, they always send crystals.


Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Two small crystals? I thought that was a Starlooks thing? I would like to see a pic, tho, if you can post one!
Yes, I posted in the wrong place!  Sorry!  Thanks for letting me know  @yousoldtheworld .  I had no idea!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 16, 2013)

To sub this month or nottttt. I like the nail color, but not sure if I like it enough to use one of my 3 months on it!


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Clackey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



So I was found a deal  today that makes a year of Glossybox only $165.  I was going through the checkout process and this was the picture on the page that said the first box would be December's box.  Do you think shows items in the December box?  It is a small picture but I can make out the Nails INC and Naobay that we have already gotten as spoilers from Glossybox.  

Have you seen this?  She does spoilers for what she believes are four more products:

http://spoiledboxes.blogspot.com/2013/12/glossybox-december-2013-spoiler.html

Spoiler 3: Michael Todd Scrub *UnconfirmedSpoiler 4: Anatomicals product *UnconfirmedSpoiler 5: Be a Bombshell Eye Crayon *UnconfirmedSpoiler 6: Ellis Faas Mascara *Unconfirmed


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm not convinced that it's the Ellis Faas mascara, unless they removed the wand. The cap is pointy at the top. Does anyone have any guesses about the the hand-lotiony-thing next to the mascara? In my dream GB, it would be a Tocca lotion, but I don't think the shape is quite right. Are the items on the right likely either/or items?


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not convinced that it's the Ellis Faas mascara, unless they removed the wand. The cap is pointy at the top. Does anyone have any guesses about the the hand-lotiony-thing next to the mascara? In my dream GB, it would be a Tocca lotion, but I don't think the shape is quite right. Are the items on the right likely either/or items? 

I originally thought it (silver tube) might be something from Anastasia Beverly Hills.  And I thought maybe Too Faced on the tube, but I can't make the black cap with with the tube colors.

I wish we knew the original URL of the tiny image posted here ("december_box_for_slider.jpeg").  It's a very similar name to the cover image on the main page of the Glossybox site currently ("december_slider_leak2.jpg") - and also the name of the box image ("november_box_for_slider.jpg") on their "The Box" page.  Whatever software they generate their website with adds in a long URL with month information so it's not an easy direct path to get to it.


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I originally thought it (silver tube) might be something from Anastasia Beverly Hills.  And I thought maybe Too Faced on the tube, but I can't make the black cap with with the tube colors.

I wish we knew the original URL of the tiny image posted here ("december_box_for_slider.jpeg").  It's a very similar name to the cover image on the main page of the Glossybox site currently ("december_slider_leak2.jpg") - and also the name of the box image ("november_box_for_slider.jpg") on their "The Box" page.  Whatever software they generate their website with adds in a long URL with month information so it's not an easy direct path to get to it.
The silver tube is similar to the Mally Age Rebel Shadow stick....


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 16, 2013)

I never thought Id be back but with the living social deal w/25% off + ebates = $10.05. At this price, I had to go for it!!! Now bring on the boxes...


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow -- I just cancelled Birchbox.... but my December GB shipping date is 1/1.  Hmm. I guess I appreciate BB's insistence on sending out boxes during their associated month!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Is this pic any bigger?



Spoiler


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dr. Hunter's Rosewater &amp; Glycerine Hand Creme?


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Also, zooming in on the pic, I'm almost certain that it's not the EF mascara or the BAB eye crayon. The logo doesn't match on the eye crayon. I think the spoiler blog gets her spoilers from this thread.


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

Trying to find a better picture of the Hellen E eyelights tube....


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I originally thought it (silver tube) might be something from Anastasia Beverly Hills.  And I thought maybe Too Faced on the tube, but I can't make the black cap with with the tube colors.

I wish we knew the original URL of the tiny image posted here ("december_box_for_slider.jpeg").  It's a very similar name to the cover image on the main page of the Glossybox site currently ("december_slider_leak2.jpg") - and also the name of the box image ("november_box_for_slider.jpg") on their "The Box" page.  Whatever software they generate their website with adds in a long URL with month information so it's not an easy direct path to get to it.

This was the URL I found:

http://10cdn.glossybox.net/mediav2/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/294x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/d/e/december_box_for_slider.jpg

compared to the big November pic URL:

http://10cdn.glossybox.net/mediav2/catalog/product/cache/1/image/980x450/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/n/o/november_box_for_slider.jpg


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dr. Hunter's Rosewater &amp; Glycerine Hand Creme?









Awesome!  You have earned your super-sleuth badge and secret decoder ring - _be sure to drink your Ovaltine_!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




Awesome!  You have earned your super-sleuth badge and secret decoder ring - _be sure to drink your Ovaltine_!

If Little Orphan Annie has any GB spoilers...send her my way


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
This was the URL I found:

http://10cdn.glossybox.net/mediav2/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/294x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/d/e/december_box_for_slider.jpg

compared to the big November pic URL:

http://10cdn.glossybox.net/mediav2/catalog/product/cache/1/image/980x450/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/n/o/november_box_for_slider.jpg

Ding ding ding!

http://10cdn.glossybox.net/mediav2/catalog/product/cache/1/image/980x450/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/d/e/december_box_for_slider.jpg


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ding ding ding!


http://10cdn.glossybox.net/mediav2/catalog/product/cache/1/image/980x450/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/d/e/december_box_for_slider.jpg



Nice one!  I think we make a lovely team here at MUT 





So the crayon is Ardency Inn? That's excites me way more than BAB.


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nice one!  I think we make a lovely team here at MUT 





So the crayon is Ardency Inn? That's excites me way more than BAB.

Ditto!  





Is it Punker, perhaps?   http://www.justtisems.com/2013/06/PunkerAI.html


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 16, 2013)

You gals TOTALLY Rock!!!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ditto!  






Is it Punker, perhaps?   http://www.justtisems.com/2013/06/PunkerAI.html
I think it must be...



Spoiler



I was kind of hoping it was the smoky shadow crayon instead of the eyeliner marker, but the shape is a lot closer to the eyeliner.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 16, 2013)

so what is the last item on the right?  any guesses?


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

@shutterblog When I try to view the full pic at the URL you listed, I can't seem to view it because of errors in the jpg file (according to Firefox). Can you post the full-resolution pic behind a spoiler tag so I can get a better look? Even in gallery view, I don't think I'm seeing the full size version. TY!


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @shutterblog When I try to view the full pic at the URL you listed, I can't seem to view it because of errors in the jpg file (according to Firefox). Can you post the full-resolution pic behind a spoiler tag so I can get a better look? Even in gallery view, I don't think I'm seeing the full size version. TY!

Here, I tried to put the larger size on imgur so it will have a better permalink:   http://i.imgur.com/uDmW3iz.jpg   Let me know if this is better.  It should be 960x450.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shutterblog* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Here, I tried to put the larger size on imgur so it will have a better permalink:   http://i.imgur.com/uDmW3iz.jpg   Let me know if this is better.  It should be 960x450.   



OMG...IT'S HUGE! 






Even so, I can't make out the printing on the silver tube, although it looks like it might have a click-style bottom to dispense product?


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

FOUND IT!

How do I do a spoiler????


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0246/6829/products/WinkBoxandBottleE_1024x1024.jpg?v=1385744630   wink eyelash and eyebrow enhancer!
YAY!


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

I spend so much energy on insignificant stuff when I have more important tasks on my To-Do list...


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0246/6829/products/WinkBoxandBottleE_1024x1024.jpg?v=1385744630   wink eyelash and eyebrow enhancer!
YAY!

Great job! So what is it, though...?


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0246/6829/products/WinkBoxandBottleE_1024x1024.jpg?v=1385744630   wink eyelash and eyebrow enhancer!
YAY!


Hooray - go you!

On the Michael Todd product, I keep seeing it guessed as a scrub - but the title on the tube looks like Pumpkin to me.  If so, I think it might be this pumpkin mask...   http://www.michaeltoddtrueorganics.com/pumpkin-nutrient-rich-facial-mask.html


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

It seems to be a natural eyelash/eyebrow grower/enhancer. Meh.   My yay was because I found it, and I thought it was an brow product.  Meh.   http://www.winknaturalcosmetics.com/
Meh.


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 16, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0246/6829/products/WinkBoxandBottleE_1024x1024.jpg?v=1385744630 Â  wink eyelash and eyebrow enhancer!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



YAY! You've got skills girl..,AMAZING job!!


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0246/6829/products/WinkBoxandBottleE_1024x1024.jpg?v=1385744630   wink eyelash and eyebrow enhancer!
YAY!

I hope that's in my box!! I've been looking for ways/products to help my lashes grow a bit more. I REALLY don't want that black pencil or nail polish though...I've received enough of those from Glossybox to last me many more years. I hope they take into consideration what people have received in previous boxes already...I really don't want any black pencils or shadows three boxes in a row.


----------



## camel11 (Dec 16, 2013)

I appreciate that the last item is natural -- most just irritate my skin, so that's a huge plus.


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh! that pumpkin mask was in an Ipsy bag a few months ago. I really like it!


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh! that pumpkin mask was in an Ipsy bag a few months ago. I really like it!
Same here! I still have some left, but I'm happy to get more.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

@camel11 Wow, way to go! We need to start a Ladies #2 Detective Agency.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey guys, posting from my tablet so I cannot spoiler but part of my guess from my blog about the e. F. item came from info I received that GB has recently started working with them for a future box but it was hard to be sure from the picture. So if not for this box, maybe we will see one in the future.Well done finding the bigger picture, that certainly makes sleuthing easier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey guys, posting from my tablet so I cannot spoiler but part of my guess from my blog about the e. F. item came from info I received that GB has recently started working with them for a future box but it was hard to be sure from the picture. So if not for this box, maybe we will see one in the future.Well done finding the bigger picture, that certainly makes sleuthing easier





Nice! There was one in the Glossybox/Net-a-Porter collab box that was fabulous. I'm glad we're not receiving it in this month's box because I'm still not finished with that one, but I'd be happy to see another one in a future box because it's on the spendy side (though, I would also love to try other items from the EF line as well)! 

I notice that BeautyBox5 also prominently features EF mascara on their homepage, which I hope is indicative of future box content.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2013)

I am so knee deep in mascara, I am not itching for more but I like trying new brands. Honestly I have been having a rash of headaches the last several days to care much about what Glossybox is sending. Hunting spoilers is fun, but not when you are in pain. Glad you guys had some success tonight.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am so knee deep in mascara, I am not itching for more but I like trying new brands. Honestly I have been having a rash of headaches the last several days to care much about what Glossybox is sending. Hunting spoilers is fun, but not when you are in pain. Glad you guys had some success tonight.

Sorry to hear about the headaches, but keep up the good work when you feel better! I was cruising your blog earlier today and there was some great info on there. I know some people think that spoilers ruin the fun, but it just fuels the excitement for me.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 16, 2013)

Amazing sleuthing ladies! I am super excited for this month's box now



Polish, Michael Todd, anatomicals, hand cremes, etc.....LOVING it!


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you  Usually spoilers are sort of my sudoku and like you said part of the fun of getting boxes. I will definitely be visiting the doc soon if I cannot keep my headaches at bay. Thanks for the well wishes though!


----------



## wahina83 (Dec 16, 2013)

Ohhhh..I wish I could have them all and not just 5!!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 16, 2013)

> Ohhhh..I wish I could have them all and not just 5!!


 Ughhhh I know. All greedily, I was thinking the same. Lol!


----------



## Kennelly1017 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks ladies for all of your hard work! This month looks great. I would be happy to receive any of these products. Glad I decided to purchase a 3 month (and these spoilers leave me wishing I got the 6 month).


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2013)

I got out of bed so I could see your spoiler guesses on the big computer (proof that one should never take their tablet to bed, why is this advice so hard to follow-ha ;-).  Glad that the case looks closed on GB this month. Sorry I missed out on tonight's fun, but I know I was not up for it anyways :-(

Now, the next mystery is whether or not we will receive our boxes in December or January....


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2013)

@CheshireCookie Cookie, your profile pics are always so stunning


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 17, 2013)

I LOVE this box!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @CheshireCookie Cookie, your profile pics are always so stunning   

Awwww, thank you @kitnmitns







You are too sweet!


----------



## missemiee (Dec 17, 2013)

> I got out of bed so I could see your spoiler guesses on the big computer (proof that one should never take their tablet to bed, why is this advice so hard to follow-ha ;-).Â  Glad that the case looks closed on GB this month. Sorry I missed out on tonight's fun, but I know I was not up for it anyways :-( *Now, the next mystery is whether or not we will receive our boxes in December or January....*


 Lol. Exactly. If I was a betting kind of gal, I'd say January. But I ALWAYS get my box super late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Apparently, shipping to Denver is a difficult task each month for Glossybox. But, I am very excited for this months box, it looks amazing! I soooo wish we were getting all the pretties!!! Lol


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2013)

Sooo my GB is one state over, but the delivery estimate is for Jan. 1.

Sounds about right.....


----------



## ctr64 (Dec 17, 2013)

I think it's strange that when I click on the tracking for my Glossybox this month that the tracking page has Birchbox on the page header. Maybe it's a Newgistics mistake or comes up since I also subscribe to Birchbox? I'm excited that I should get my box tomorrow or latest by Thursday here in Chicago! Yay!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ctr64* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think it's strange that when I click on the tracking for my Glossybox this month that the tracking page has Birchbox on the page header. Maybe it's a Newgistics mistake or comes up since I also subscribe to Birchbox?

I'm excited that I should get my box tomorrow or latest by Thursday here in Chicago! Yay!
Man, mine still isn't even to "pack" stage.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sooo my GB is one state over, but the delivery estimate is for Jan. 1.

Sounds about right.....

I call shenanigans! Isn't that a postal holiday?


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 17, 2013)

.I just think it is an arbitrarily selected date. I thought it was funny ;-)


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 18, 2013)

Sooo my Glossybox tracking has updated, and now it is due on December 20th!  Yay!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 18, 2013)

Got my box yesterday.  Wasn't going to open it, am buried in post BF/CM pacakges... but am home between cases and saw what you ladies sleauthed and had to open it!

I got:



Spoiler








Naobay Oxygenating Cream Moisturizing - what DOES that mean, isn't oxygen a gas?
Michael Tood mask - good stuff, alrady have one from Ipsy
Nails Inc, Victoria - looks dark burgandy not black
Wink Eyebrow Natural Enhancer - meh...
Anatomical's Blooming Shower Gel - this stuff smells AMAZING, not like grandma's sparsely used treasure in the bathroom.  
   A very good box!   If the Blooming Rose is in every box, I might use points for another box.     Can't wait to see others so I can decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  Please post ASAP!!!!


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 18, 2013)

My box shipped! I'm excited, unless it moves super fast I doubt I'll get it by Christmas (oops, it was supposed to be a present), but that's ok since it was a present for me anyway. (My mom gifted me a box this month.)


----------



## MissSarahJo (Dec 18, 2013)

I WON THE GLOSSY BOX FRIDAY FAN GIVEAWAY!  Can not wait to get all those Michael Todd products!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Dec 19, 2013)

Hi, I apologize in advance that this is tangental information.   I know many of us are savvy shoppers and likely to have spent some money at Target as I did and would appreciate this knowldege....
 
*Public Service Announcement*
10:45 AM, NPR NY
 
"*Target* announced that its credit card database might have been compromised between the day after Thangsgiving and Dec. 15.  You might want to check your credit card statement.  The compromise has to do with the last 3 digits of the credit card..." 
 
"This effects the credit card informationof 40MM for instore transcations that took place during said period."
 
I suggest doing a quick Google search to assertain status and any appropriate actions, if this might effect you.


----------



## kitnmitns (Dec 19, 2013)

My cc number was stolen on Black Friday, the bank caught the transactions before they went through but I could not buy anything for almost a week and pretty much felt violated.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm SO excited for this box!!

The nail polish is exactly the color I've been wanting but haven't bought yet.

The Michael Todd is something I already have from Ipsy, but I hope I get it again because it's great.

The Blooming shower gel is something I'm definitely interested in.

Eyebrow enhancer?? I don't know, but I would totally try it!!


----------



## ctr64 (Dec 19, 2013)

I received the exact same box today. Was hoping for the Ardency Inn item but that's okay. Great box this month! I'm really impressed!



> Got my box yesterday. Â Wasn't going to open it, am buried in post BF/CM pacakges...Â but am home between cases and saw what you ladies sleauthed and had to open it! I got:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## kchan99 (Dec 19, 2013)

I was notified that I won a Fan Friday give away a few weeks ago, but I still haven't received my package, or heard anything after I emailed my address. Do anyone know how long it takes for prizes to be shipped out?


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 19, 2013)

my boxes seem to have stopped moving in MD...and won't get here for ages...dying to see what I got - I have 2 boxes coming this month as my subs had a one month overlap but I'm pleased as I really am excited about this box!


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 19, 2013)

My box just shipped yesterday, but it's already in Indiana, so I'll probably get it on Monday at the latest! So excited!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm sooo tempted to drop my two-month old Ipsy sub for the Glossybox LivingSocial deal. What are your thoughts, oh lovely Glossyboxers?


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 19, 2013)

My box shipped as well and has made it as far as Indiana. I'm excited about the body wash, I'm almost out!


----------



## SaraP (Dec 20, 2013)

I have been subbed to ipsy for the last 4 months and have loved it. I have had Glossybox for 7 but I'm often disappointed. I'm not sure why, but I feel like the box is the often the best part. I know glossybox is high end, but I think Ipsy has given me high end products that I have heard of and can repurchase (glamglow, michael todd, urban decay). I get product from glossybox that I can't repurchase or is only online from another country.

That said I did just purchase the 12 month with living social, for $11per month I just had to...


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been subbed to ipsy for the last 4 months and have loved it. I have had Glossybox for 7 but I'm often disappointed. I'm not sure why, but I feel like the box is the often the best part. I know glossybox is high end, but I think Ipsy has given me high end products that I have heard of and can repurchase (glamglow, michael todd, urban decay). I get product from glossybox that I can't repurchase or is only online from another country.

That said I did just purchase the 12 month with living social, for $11per month I just had to...
The thing I like about Glossy is that they don't send out drugstore items. Not that I'm hating on drugstore items, but they are cheap and easily obtainable around me, so I'd rather be introduced to new brands I can't get locally. You get more of a mix of product price ranges with Ipsy. One of my items this month was a $27 Mirabella blender brush, while the buy link for my false lashes redirects to Walmart (no discount). 

Strangely, I got a $5 Nicka K brush in my GB last month. I would have expected the Mirabella brush in the GB and the Nicka K brush in the Ipsy bag.


----------



## ewiggy (Dec 20, 2013)

Wow, just went to the site and it says the December box is sold out. I don't know that I've ever seen that before, do they always sell out and I just haven't been paying attention?


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ewiggy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
It probably has to do with the living social deal. 165$ for a year, less with a coupon code!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *SaraP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have been subbed to ipsy for the last 4 months and have loved it. I have had Glossybox for 7 but I'm often disappointed. I'm not sure why, but I feel like the box is the often the best part. I know glossybox is high end, but I think Ipsy has given me high end products that I have heard of and can repurchase (glamglow, michael todd, urban decay). I get product from glossybox that I can't repurchase or is only online from another country.

That said I did just purchase the 12 month with living social, for $11per month I just had to...
The thing I like about Glossy is that they don't send out drugstore items. Not that I'm hating on drugstore items, but they are cheap and easily obtainable around me, so I'd rather be introduced to new brands I can't get locally. You get more of a mix of product price ranges with Ipsy. One of my items this month was a $27 Mirabella blender brush, while the buy link for my false lashes redirects to Walmart (no discount). 

Strangely, I got a $5 Nicka K brush in my GB last month. I would have expected the Mirabella brush in the GB and the Nicka K brush in the Ipsy bag.

And that Nicka K brush is already loose, for me! Seriously surprised at how low quality it is, I do expect a little more from my GB...all of the brushes I've gotten from Ipsy (soho, myglam brand) have been much better than THAT....

But I do like GB, in general.


----------



## MissSarahJo (Dec 20, 2013)

I wish my box would ship!


----------



## MissSarahJo (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kchan99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was notified that I won a Fan Friday give away a few weeks ago, but I still haven't received my package, or heard anything after I emailed my address. Do anyone know how long it takes for prizes to be shipped out?
No, I won the fan Friday last Friday and never heard anything after I sent back my name and address. I am hoping they will send it soon.  What did you win? You will have to let me know how long it takes!


----------



## subbox (Dec 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box yesterday.  Wasn't going to open it, am buried in post BF/CM pacakges... but am home between cases and saw what you ladies sleauthed and had to open it!

I got:



Spoiler








Naobay Oxygenating Cream Moisturizing - what DOES that mean, isn't oxygen a gas?
Michael Tood mask - good stuff, alrady have one from Ipsy
Nails Inc, Victoria - looks dark burgandy not black
Wink Eyebrow Natural Enhancer - meh...
Anatomical's Blooming Shower Gel - this stuff smells AMAZING, not like grandma's sparsely used treasure in the bathroom.  
   A very good box!   If the Blooming Rose is in every box, I might use points for another box.     Can't wait to see others so I can decide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  Please post ASAP!!!!


 I got everything you did, apart from the Wink Eyebrow Natural Enhancer (Thank God. My eyebrows are thick enough, as it is!) Instead, I got the Ardency Inn Punker Eyeliner.


----------



## wahina83 (Dec 20, 2013)

> No, I won the fan Friday last Friday and never heard anything after I sent back my name and address. I am hoping they will send it soon.Â  What did you win? You will have to let me know how long it takes!


 I purchased a 12 year subscription and received the holiday box for free. Because it was free they didn't send me a shipping notice. So since its free I bet they shipped it already..you could always call customer service and they will give you tracking #


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Dec 20, 2013)

> I was notified that I won a Fan Friday give away a few weeks ago, but I still haven't received my package, or heard anything after I emailed my address. Do anyone know how long it takes for prizes to be shipped out?


 A while! I was a byrdie winner and I never got an email. A small white bubble mailer just appeared weeks later. I was surprised it was intact! A big. $70 bottle of perfume in an envelope not even close to as cushiony as an Ipsy one!


----------



## rachelshine (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


A while! I was a byrdie winner and I never got an email. A small white bubble mailer just appeared weeks later. I was surprised it was intact! A big. $70 bottle of perfume in an envelope not even close to as cushiony as an Ipsy one!


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissSarahJo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, I won the fan Friday last Friday and never heard anything after I sent back my name and address. I am hoping they will send it soon.  What did you win? You will have to let me know how long it takes!


Quote: Originally Posted by *kchan99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was notified that I won a Fan Friday give away a few weeks ago, but I still haven't received my package, or heard anything after I emailed my address. Do anyone know how long it takes for prizes to be shipped out?
I won a lipstick from them EONS ago. I actually totally forgot that I had even won until randomly got a package at work. I think it was maybe even like 1.5 months after they notified me?


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 21, 2013)

I got the eyeliner instead of the Wink. Bummer. I got super short lashes.


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the eyeliner instead of the Wink. Bummer. I got super short lashes. 

Is the Wink product a Latisse-like product? Those products scare me a little...on one hand, they do seem to work as advertised, but can also can cause hyperpigmentation around the eye area and change crease depth, and my circles are already dark enough, so I can't risk it.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 21, 2013)

> Is the Wink productÂ a Latisse-like product? Those products scare me a little...on one hand, they do seem to work as advertised, but canÂ also can cause hyperpigmentation around the eye area and change crease depth,Â and my circles are already dark enough, so I can't risk it.


 Isn't the Wink product an eyebrow enhancer? Like to fill in your brows?


----------



## jannie135 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have no idea anymore. If it is an eyebrow enhancer I misunderstood and thought it was an eyelash thingy.


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kotoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sooo tempted to drop my two-month old Ipsy sub for the Glossybox LivingSocial deal. What are your thoughts, oh lovely Glossyboxers?
I prefer Glossy to ipsy - but that might just be because I've been lucky with glossy.  I overall enjoy ipsy but to be honest I'm a little older and my daughter (teenager) enjoys lots of the ipsy items whereas I get to enjoy most the glossy items  but there are a bunch of items we will argue as to who gets!  So far I've loved 70% of the items in my glossy boxes and have repurchased more from glossy than I have from ipsy.  And Glossy has introduced to me to new brands that I now don't want to live without (Novembers aloe source and Oct was the tarte mascara as examples).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 21, 2013)

My box came today! I'm happy with my variation!





The naobay sounds awesome.

The polish is a lovely shade.

The body cleanser smells SO GOOD...I'm really into rose right now.

The pumpkin mask, I already have some and I adore it, so happy to have another.

The punker liner is nice and dark and smooth, even though it's a black liner I am happy to get this over the Wink!


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 21, 2013)

I really hope I don't get the pumpkin mask. I got it in ipsy and I can't stand the way it smells and it burns. I love the way pumpkin smells and it smells nothing like pumpkin to me. I had to take it off my face because I thought the smell was going to make me sick.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really hope I don't get the pumpkin mask. I got it in ipsy and I can't stand the way it smells and it burns. I love the way pumpkin smells and it smells nothing like pumpkin to me. I had to take it off my face because I thought the smell was going to make me sick.
I'll be getting it. I received my surveys, so I know what I'm getting. This will be my fourth tube since it's been in so many other boxes. I haven't tried it yet, I certainly hope I like it. They are sitting in my over-flow drawer. I have an entire dresser drawer of sub products I haven't gotten to yet (Yes, I have a problem... admitting it is the first step)


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 21, 2013)

> I'll be getting it. I received my surveys, so I know what I'm getting. This will be my fourth tube since it's been in so many other boxes. I haven't tried it yet, I certainly hope I like it. They are sitting in my over-flow drawer. I have an entire dresser drawer of sub products I haven't gotten to yet (Yes, I have a problem... admitting it is the first step)


 Darn looks like I'll be getting it too.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Dec 21, 2013)

I really liked the box this month, especially the rose cleanser. I just used it and it smells amazing. I also like the moisturizer, polish and pumpkin mask. I was supposed to have gotten the pumpkin mask from LBB once, but they sent the wrong item by mistake, so itâ€™s nice to finally try it. The only one Iâ€™m not sure about is the Wink, but I donâ€™t need eyeliner either, so am ok with getting it.


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 21, 2013)

Yay - just checked in to my surveys &amp; I will be getting one box with the liner &amp; one box with the wink....Is this the only thing that varied?  Both boxes got the same other items, rose shower stuff, nanobay, nail polish, &amp; pumpkin stuff.

Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## lizbetstyle (Dec 21, 2013)

Have tried all the products in the box. Must say I was much happier when I opened the box than after I used the products. The rose body wash has a strong scent of roses, since I like roses it is okay and the packaging is hilarious on the back. The moisturizer has a funny and unpleasant scent and is only an okay moisturizer. The pumpkin mask has a strong scent of rotten pumpkin and about burnt my face off. I couldn't last the full five minutes, after 4 minutes I washed it off. The Wink product I am trying on my eyelashes only since my bushy eyebrows do not need any extra growth. Only concern about Wink is negative things are supposed to happen if it gets in your eyes and since it is a liquid product going onto the eyelashes that kind of scares me. I don't know how long it will be until I can tell if the Wink is working or not working. Love the rich dark cherry shade of the polish, one note though, it takes a looooooonnnnngggg time to dry.  Overall, a little disappointed when compared with last year's box that I saw in some Youtube unboxings. Was hoping for jewelry or some WOW product for the holidays.

Update on the Wink: My eyes started itching and turning red, wiped off the Wink (had on for approx 10 mins.) and my eyes stopped itching and are already starting to clear up. Guess for me, this box is a body wash and nail color only.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dancersmum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay - just checked in to my surveys &amp; I will be getting one box with the liner &amp; one box with the wink....Is this the only thing that varied?  Both boxes got the same other items, rose shower stuff, nanobay, nail polish, &amp; pumpkin stuff.

Looking forward to trying them.
How did you figure this out? I just went to the survey tab and nothing was showing up. I really want that eyeliner!


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you figure this out? I just went to the survey tab and nothing was showing up. I really want that eyeliner!
I don't have anything showing in my survey tab either...but then again, my box still says its in the pack stage even though it shows an approximate delivery date of 12/25-1/6


----------



## Clackey (Dec 22, 2013)

My surveys are showing as well. Looks like I'm getting the eyeliner and mask. It should be here Monday.


----------



## dancersmum (Dec 22, 2013)

> How did you figure this out? I just went to the survey tab and nothing was showing up. I really want that eyeliner!


 Mine didn't show up until I went into the surveys and hit refresh! Neither of my boxes have reached me yet but at least I got the info!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 22, 2013)

There is also that hand cream, haven't seen anyone get it yet. I hope it's coming my way since my box is coming later.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 22, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 22, 2013)

I tried the pumpkin mask. I thought it smelled really good... too good, like pumpkin pie. I wanted to lick it off my face... lol. If I use it again, I'll make sure I'm not hungry. It started to burn after a few minutes and I had to wash it off.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 22, 2013)

> I tried the pumpkin mask. I thought it smelled really good... too good, like pumpkin pie. I wanted to lick it off my face... lol. If I use it again, I'll make sure I'm not hungry. It started to burn after a few minutes and I had to wash it off.


 Weird people either think it smells great like pie or that it smells like rotten pumpkin. I personally think it smells like rotten pumpkin even though I love pumpkin scents.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried the pumpkin mask. I thought it smelled really good... too good, like pumpkin pie. I wanted to lick it off my face... lol. If I use it again, I'll make sure I'm not hungry. It started to burn after a few minutes and I had to wash it off.
Weird people either think it smells great like pie or that it smells like rotten pumpkin. I personally think it smells like rotten pumpkin even though I love pumpkin scents. 
To me, it just smells like plain pumpkin. NOT pie, as there is no spice scent, but if you open a can of plain pumpkin and sniff, it smells just like the mask. Definitely not like rotten pumpkin, as rotten pumpkin is a god awful stench I got to experience after we left a jack o lantern inside and went on a trip a few years ago, haha.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To me, it just smells like plain pumpkin. NOT pie, as there is no spice scent, but if you open a can of plain pumpkin and sniff, it smells just like the mask. Definitely not like rotten pumpkin, as rotten pumpkin is a god awful stench I got to experience after we left a jack o lantern inside and went on a trip a few years ago, haha.
Well, I think I was just hungry


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To me, it just smells like plain pumpkin. NOT pie, as there is no spice scent, but if you open a can of plain pumpkin and sniff, it smells just like the mask. Definitely not like rotten pumpkin, as rotten pumpkin is a god awful stench I got to experience after we left a jack o lantern inside and went on a trip a few years ago, haha.
Well, I think I was just hungry 

haha, well scents are different to different people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the scent, too...but I am a pumpkin fanatic. But I think people hear "pumpkin' and expect pumpkin spice, and they get disappointed when it doesn't have that spicy smellt o it!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box came today! I'm happy with my variation!





The naobay sounds awesome.

The polish is a lovely shade.

The body cleanser smells SO GOOD...I'm really into rose right now.

The pumpkin mask, I already have some and I adore it, so happy to have another.

The punker liner is nice and dark and smooth, even though it's a black liner I am happy to get this over the Wink!

My box hasn't actually arrived yet, but according to my surveys I received this variation as well. I would have preferred the hand creme over the eyeliner (um, not that I need any more of either product lol), but I had been interested in trying the Ardency Inn line. 

Ardency Inn's initial advertising was kind of a turnoff for me, I think it looks really dated:





However, I did like this nod to A Clockwork Orange:





You know that little mascara wand sample that was packaged with the Tarte Lights Camera Flashes a few months back? I haven't really been using the mascara (I switched to the Ellis Faas from the Net-A-Porter/GB collab), but that little wand sample sits next to my computer and I play with it all the time. I love the way it feels.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 22, 2013)

Yeah, I would have loved a hand cream, too...BUT, I'm still happy with the liner. Compared to the crapfest I got from Ipsy this month (good products, the worst possible shades they could have picked for me), I can't complain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I would have loved a hand cream, too...BUT, I'm still happy with the liner. Compared to the crapfest I got from Ipsy this month (good products, the worst possible shades they could have picked for me), I can't complain!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Sounds like you got the same Ipsy bag I got... The Dec crapfest bag.

I'm interested in seeing how the Wink lash / brow enhancer works out. I don't need another eyeliner, so I'm glad I didn't get that. I received three black eyeliners from Wantable in the past two boxes (two of them were felt tip)


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 22, 2013)

Trying to use the naill polish and I can't get it open. Did anyone else have this problem?


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Trying to use the naill polish and I can't get it open. Did anyone else have this problem?

I haven't received mine yet, but when my polish bottles stick, wrapping a couple rubber bands around the bottom and top (or using a rubber jar opener) usually helps to get a better grip.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't received mine yet, but when my polish bottles stick, wrapping a couple rubber bands around the bottom and top (or using a rubber jar opener) usually helps to get a better grip.
I don't have a rubber jar opener, but good idea to use rubber bands. My husband opened it for me. The color and formula is very pretty. Took a lot of coats though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There is also that hand cream, haven't seen anyone get it yet. I hope it's coming my way since my box is coming later.
According to my surveys I'm getting the hand cream.  Seems like boxes that shipped later are getting it.  I'm really looking forward to this box, I hope it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine still shows packing. Ship! It still does not show what I am getting


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine still shows packing. Ship! It still does not show what I am getting
Mine still shows packing as well...I'm going to get billed for the January box before I even have my December box...sad.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 23, 2013)

just o/t here - but I love the pumpkin mask from naturopathica.  It is made with cinnamon, rosemary &amp; oregano and I don't find it to burn my skin.  You can get little samples from them if you contact them.

http://www.naturopathica.com/skin_care_products/peels_masks/12-pumpkin_purifying_enzyme_peelthe pumpkin mask


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 23, 2013)

> According to my surveys I'm getting the hand cream. Â Seems like boxes that shipped later are getting it. Â I'm really looking forward to this box, I hope it arrives tomorrow!


 What else does it say you're getting?


----------



## Bizgirlva (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What else does it say you're getting?
The box contents are the same for everyone (I believe): nail polish, oxy moisturizer, pumpkin mask &amp; shower gel

The item that varies is the fifth item: punker eyeliner, winks eyebrow goo or hand cream.


----------



## wadedl (Dec 23, 2013)

Got my tracking number. It was sent out over the weekend. I will be getting the hand cream. I was hoping to get the eyeliner. Not really into floral scents and both the body wash and hand cream are rose scented.


----------



## lindzebra (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got my tracking number and my survey updated. Getting the hand cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not happy about that. I really wanted the eyeliner.


----------



## mckondik (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm getting the hand cream, which I need but don't really want. I complain about getting too many eyeliners in my subscriptions, but I wanted this one


----------



## reepy (Dec 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if the body wash was sent in any scents other than rose?


----------



## shutterblog (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my tracking number and my survey updated. Getting the hand cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not happy about that. I really wanted the eyeliner.

_lindzebra_ &amp; _mckondik_ - I'm pretty new here and haven't set myself up on any trade groups yet.  I'd just planned to list mine on eBay when it got here.  But private message me if either of you are interested in a trade of the Punker for the hand cream.

I'm getting Punker it looks like.  I'm 41, light blonde / porcelain skin, and don't own a single tube of black mascara - so Punker doesn't exactly seem like the best fit for me.  But after living in FL for over 15 years, I now have a hand cream or lotion about every 5 feet trying to adjust to GA winters.


----------



## laceee (Dec 23, 2013)

Does anyone know if there are any current promo codes? I cancelled after my December box shipped because I wanted to resubscribe through Ebates. I am so kicking myself for not getting the Living Social Deal. Aghhh.. Oh well.

I am super excited about my box this month and I am getting the liner (I would be happy if all my sub boxes were just shadow/liner/mascara and the occasional polish). I had been thinking about cancelling altogether because the last box I really liked was the Byrdie one. The last two were awful for me but this month is totally making up for it!


----------



## kotoko (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *laceee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if there are any current promo codes? I cancelled after my December box shipped because I wanted to resubscribe through Ebates. I am so kicking myself for not getting the Living Social Deal. Aghhh.. Oh well.

I am super excited about my box this month and I am getting the liner (I would be happy if all my sub boxes were just shadow/liner/mascara and the occasional polish). I had been thinking about cancelling altogether because the last box I really liked was the Byrdie one. The last two were awful for me but this month is totally making up for it! 
My screen shows that the Livingsocial deal is still going on. Is it different for you?


----------



## laceee (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah... when I click buy it says the subs are sold out....


----------



## kotoko (Dec 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *laceee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah... when I click buy it says the subs are sold out.... 
Ohhhhh, in that case, I'm dumb.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## utgal2004 (Dec 23, 2013)

Is there a Dec swap thread?  I got the eyeliner and would rather the hand cream.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is there a Dec swap thread?  I got the eyeliner and would rather the hand cream.
I started one for both the limited &amp; dec box

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139861/limited-edition-holiday-and-december-glossy-box-swaps


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 24, 2013)

> I started one for both the limited &amp; dec box https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139861/limited-edition-holiday-and-december-glossy-box-swaps


 Can you post the link for the regular Glossybox swap? I cannot find it.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Can you post the link for the regular Glossybox swap? I cannot find it.
I don't know what you mean by the regular glossbox swap.  I am only familiar with monthly type swap threads and I created one for the limited holiday box an the december box - because they both came out in december.


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 24, 2013)

> I don't know what you mean by the regular glossbox swap.Â  I am only familiar with monthly type swap threads and I created one for the limited holiday box an the december box - because they both came out in december.


 I believe she means the one just for the December box.


----------



## biancardi (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe she means the one just for the December box.
I didn't see one - in fact, I didn't see any glossybox swaps.  The link that I posted was the one I created for both boxes that were sent out in december.  mea culpa if I didn't do it correctly.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Dec 24, 2013)

I have never traded my Glossybox items... just Birchbox. I cannot wear black eyeliner to save my life. I love everything else in the box though.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To me, it just smells like plain pumpkin. NOT pie, as there is no spice scent, but if you open a can of plain pumpkin and sniff, it smells just like the mask. Definitely not like rotten pumpkin, as rotten pumpkin is a god awful stench I got to experience after we left a jack o lantern inside and went on a trip a few years ago, haha.

@yousoldtheworld Same here! Just fresh pumpkin from a can. I mean, it smells DELICIOUS, but not like a baked pie. Personally, I like both scents LOL


----------



## smiletorismile (Dec 24, 2013)

I got my box today! I got the eyeliner, which is the only thing in the whole box that I'm meh about. However I'm so impressed with the sizes this month, they are awesome!


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 25, 2013)

I got my box today and the rose body wash leaked ALL OVER.  So sad, about half the bottle is gone, and made a weird paste with the black paper in the box.  All super gross.  Anyone every had a similar issue?  Did contacting support help at all?


----------



## soccerkidtlk (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my box today and the rose body wash leaked ALL OVER.  So sad, about half the bottle is gone, and made a weird paste with the black paper in the box.  All super gross.  Anyone every had a similar issue?  Did contacting support help at all?
Contact them and explain what happened. They'll either send a whole new box or a new rose body wash! I've had damaged products and they always send me a replacement!


----------



## michelle763 (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is the Wink product a Latisse-like product? Those products scare me a little...on one hand, they do seem to work as advertised, but can also can cause hyperpigmentation around the eye area and change crease depth, and my circles are already dark enough, so I can't risk it.
As I understand it, the Wink product doesn't have side effects like Latisse. I got in my box too so I've been lurking on their site. I had a bad reaction with Latisse, so I made sure I was really careful before I decided to use it (just started!).

I stole this off their webpage: "Forget the scary side effects; there are no hormones in this product...Potential side effects include redness, itchiness, and a burning sensation (if contact is made with the cornea)--all of which are unpleasant, but temporary. Please discontinue use if any of the above occurs."

Whereas Latisse's side effect list is a bit longer http://www.latisse.com/safetyandsideeffects.aspx


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 25, 2013)

I have a Glossybox mystery! Hoping maybe someone can figure it out for me. I don't have a current GlossyBox subscription. I bought a livingSocial voucher but haven't redeemed it yet. However a glossybox showed up today with no notice. It didn't include the normal info card or magazine. From what I can tell its not what everyone else has been getting this month. The box is blue and was actually a pretty great box. It included NYX-One Night In morocco, Kiko blush, Malu Wilz nail polish, Burt's Bees lip balm, clarins multi-hydratant, Dainty Doll eyeliner pencil and Bettyhula Shea butter body moisturizing cream. I double checked my account and it says I have no current subscriptions. So where did this come from?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Dec 25, 2013)

> I have a Glossybox mystery! Hoping maybe someone can figure it out for me. I don't have a current GlossyBox subscription. I bought a livingSocial voucher but haven't redeemed it yet. However a glossybox showed up today with no notice. It didn't include the normal info card or magazine. From what I can tell its not what everyone else has been getting this month. The box is blue and was actually a pretty great box. It included NYX-One Night In morocco, Kiko blush, Malu Wilz nail polish, Burt's Bees lip balm, clarins multi-hydratant, Dainty Doll eyeliner pencil and Bettyhula Shea butter body moisturizing cream. I double checked my account and it says I have no current subscriptions. So where did this come from?


 Did you enter one of their FB contests? They were running one a while back where the prize was a special blue box with surprise items. I remember them tweeting about it.


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *soccerkidtlk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Contact them and explain what happened. They'll either send a whole new box or a new rose body wash! I've had damaged products and they always send me a replacement!
Thank you!  I hope I get a new body wash at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wldflowur13 (Dec 25, 2013)

> Did you enter one of their FB contests? They were running one a while back where the prize was a special blue box with surprise items. I remember them tweeting about it.


 Hmmmm,, I do think I remember that contest. Though I never received any info from them saying I'd won or asking for my mailing addy. Thanks for the idea! I'll try and see if they ever announced the winners for that contest. I've just been so confused and going nuts trying to figure out where it came from.


----------



## michelle763 (Dec 25, 2013)

lucky you!


----------



## greenflipflops (Dec 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *laceee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah... when I click buy it says the subs are sold out.... 
You can still get the livingsocial deal! Just use your cellphone to access the deal. Only the 3-month sub is sold out. If you use the browser on your computer, you can't buy any of the deals for some reason.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 26, 2013)

I did the 3 month Living Social with a promo code, so it was a really good deal! After seeing all the spoilers online. I think this might be my favorite sub box ever. 

My package tracking is so weird though. It shows it made it about an hour away from me then says something about Partner delivery with no estimated date as it normally does. I'm trying to be patient but this is killing me slowly!


----------



## Shauna999 (Dec 26, 2013)

I too bought a living social deal. My box still hasn't even shipped yet...UGH .., I really want that pumpkin mask- sounds amazing!! I'm obsessed with the mask tingle/burn- makes me feel like it's actually doing something... Lol!!


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know if the body wash was sent in any scents other than rose?
I'm pretty sure it only shipped in rose.


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shauna999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I too bought a living social deal. My box still hasn't even shipped yet...UGH .., I really want that pumpkin mask- sounds amazing!! I'm obsessed with the mask tingle/burn- makes me feel like it's actually doing something... Lol!!

Mine just made it to my town, so it should be delivered sometime today. FINALLY. Ha!

Hope you get yours soon too. The pumpkin mask is what I'm looking the most forward to.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 27, 2013)

I thought this was a great box. My last couple of boxes from Glossybox have been kind of duds, but this one restored my faith. Loved the nail polish color and the sizes of all the samples were generous. Hope they keep up this trend!


----------



## teamomof8 (Dec 27, 2013)

Mine is still several states away...probably won't see it until after New Years.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Dec 27, 2013)

So this was my first GB ever (bought with LS), and it was waiting for me when I returned from Christmas visits.

I'll say the sizes were great, but that's what I expected given the subscription fee!

I got the hand cream variation and I have a HUGE gripe:  if you get this combo, you get two very, VERY heavily scented rose products.  Sniffing the anatomicals body wash immediately overwhelmed me, as did the hand cream.  I use rose water as a mid-day face spritz, and the scent is lovely.  These were both so over powering! It's a bummer, as I think enough people don't love smelling like a rose garden that it was a weird decision to place two similarly scented products in a box.

I'm also confused why they would give out the MT pumpkin mask to everyone, as it is SPECIFICALLY not for use on sensitive skin, which is not such a unique characteristic.  For a chunk of subscribers, one of 5 products you can't even sample.  

The nail polish is awesome.  I thought the color was similar to other polishes, but it's such a great, juicy ruby!

Overall, the products didn't bowl me over.  The variety was minimal, and I can't say I'm yet wowed to extend my subscription beyond the three month LS deal....


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'm also confused why they would give out the MT pumpkin mask to everyone, as it is SPECIFICALLY not for use on sensitive skin, which is not such a unique characteristic.  For a chunk of subscribers, one of 5 products you can't even sample.  

I was surprised (and thankful) when I saw this warning, as it's pretty rare to find a product marked as not for sensitive skin. I have crazy sensitive skin, and did a little patch test, and it definitely burned in an area where my skin was scratched (unsurprisingly), but seemed OK overall, so I'm going to try a slightly larger patch test on my face and see how it goes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *camel11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'm also confused why they would give out the MT pumpkin mask to everyone, as it is SPECIFICALLY not for use on sensitive skin, which is not such a unique characteristic.  For a chunk of subscribers, one of 5 products you can't even sample.  

I was surprised (and thankful) when I saw this warning, as it's pretty rare to find a product marked as not for sensitive skin. I have crazy sensitive skin, and did a little patch test, and it definitely burned in an area where my skin was scratched (unsurprisingly), but seemed OK overall, so I'm going to try a slightly larger patch test on my face and see how it goes. 

Expect that the mask will burn for a couple of minutes, even on non sensitive skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the enzymes...but it stops and it really does leave my fairly sensitive skin feeling nice and smooth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Dec 28, 2013)

I just got my box. I was about to agree with the posts that said the anatomicals shower gel smelled very strongly--until I noticed mine had leaked all over the box. No wonder I could smell it from outside the package! 

I've emailed GlossyBox and am waiting for a reply. I love the rest of the box, I hope I don't have to return the whole thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dousedingin (Dec 28, 2013)

I just got my box and despite not liking floral scents, actually really Like the hand cream and shower gel. Smells nice!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my box. I was about to agree with the posts that said the anatomicals shower gel smelled very strongly--until I noticed mine had leaked all over the box. No wonder I could smell it from outside the package! 

I've emailed GlossyBox and am waiting for a reply. I love the rest of the box, I hope I don't have to return the whole thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You'll never have to return a box. They'll just send you a replacement of whatever is messed up, or sometimes a whole box.


----------



## EevieK (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my box and despite not liking floral scents, actually really Like the hand cream and shower gel. Smells nice!
I hoarde hand creams and ended up tossing this one into the makeup bag in my purse, I'm loving it! It smells lovely and my hands are already feeling softer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EevieK (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You'll never have to return a box. They'll just send you a replacement of whatever is messed up, or sometimes a whole box.
That's awesome! I've had a product leak in a Birchbox previously and I've had to return the entire thing. Thanks for the info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 28, 2013)

> I just got my box. I was about to agree with the posts that said the anatomicals shower gel smelled very strongly--until I noticed mine had leaked all over the box. No wonder I could smell it from outside the package!Â  I've emailed GlossyBox and am waiting for a reply. I love the rest of the box, I hope I don't have to return the whole thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Same thing happened to me! Emailed them last week and since they sold out of the Dec box, they can't replace it. They provided me 1,000 points in return, enough for a new glossy box apparently. So once my sub is up I'll be able to get one more box!


----------



## EevieK (Dec 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kristab94* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same thing happened to me! Emailed them last week and since they sold out of the Dec box, they can't replace it. They provided me 1,000 points in return, enough for a new glossy box apparently. So once my sub is up I'll be able to get one more box!
Wow, that's awesome customer service! My sub ends in February, so if I'm as lucky as yourself maybe I'll save mine for one of the summer boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Dec 29, 2013)

> Wow, that's awesome customer service! My sub ends in February, so if I'm as lucky as yourself maybe I'll save mine for one of the summer boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was impressed with the service as well. Good luck with yours, and that's a great idea about saving them for a summer box!


----------



## wadedl (Dec 29, 2013)

I got my box today and the weight really surprised me. That body wash is really big. I just wish it was not rose scented and then rose scented hand cream! Excited to try the mask. I did like the scrub I got from Ipsy. I could use a moisturizing mask at this time of the year. It smells like pumpkin pie to me. I think I like that Naobay cream it smells nice and absorbs quickly. It is more than half of a full size. It does not seem to be available in the US if I like it though. The Nails Inc color I like! It looks like you can year it as a sheer pinky red and build up for a deeper color. The three products I did like ended up making up for the two rose items. If next month is this good I might get rid of Ipsy and just do Glossy Box and Birchbox after the 3rd month.


----------



## EevieK (Dec 30, 2013)

GB got back to me after one day, which was awesome. They said they'll be sending me a replacement item (they didn't say the Anatomicals shower gel specifically) which will hopefully be here soon. I know they've had problems with customer service in the past, but I think it went smoothly.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## felicia1995 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Expect that the mask will burn for a couple of minutes, even on non sensitive skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the enzymes...but it stops and it really does leave my fairly sensitive skin feeling nice and smooth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Wow, you're totally right. I didn't notice the burning on my arm or immediately after putting it on my face, but sure enough it burns like a mofo after a couple minutes. I didn't leave it on for the full 5-10 minutes (has anyone?). But all that being said, my skin looks and feels great this morning, and it didn't cause me to have an allergic reaction or anything. I don't think I would try immediately following this mask with a retinol cream or anything.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Expect that the mask will burn for a couple of minutes, even on non sensitive skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's the enzymes...but it stops and it really does leave my fairly sensitive skin feeling nice and smooth.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Wow, you're totally right. I didn't notice the burning on my arm or immediately after putting it on my face, but sure enough it burns like a mofo after a couple minutes. I didn't leave it on for the full 5-10 minutes (has anyone?). But all that being said, my skin looks and feels great this morning, and it didn't cause me to have an allergic reaction or anything. I don't think I would try immediately following this mask with a retinol cream or anything.

I leave it on for 10 minutes! It only burns for a minute or two, and I find the burning less intense after I've used it a few times.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe the more dead skin you have on there for it to "eat" the more intense the burn?


----------



## CourtneyC (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dousedingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my box and despite not liking floral scents, actually really Like the hand cream and shower gel. Smells nice!

Agree! I can't stand floral and i really liked the shower gel.


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To me, it just smells like plain pumpkin. NOT pie, as there is no spice scent, but if you open a can of plain pumpkin and sniff, it smells just like the mask. Definitely not like rotten pumpkin, as rotten pumpkin is a god awful stench I got to experience after we left a jack o lantern inside and went on a trip a few years ago, haha.
I just tried it for a second time and I smell pumpkin pie. Allspice, Nutmeg, and Cinnamon are included in the list of ingredients. I believe those ingredients could create a " spice scent"


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To me, it just smells like plain pumpkin. NOT pie, as there is no spice scent, but if you open a can of plain pumpkin and sniff, it smells just like the mask. Definitely not like rotten pumpkin, as rotten pumpkin is a god awful stench I got to experience after we left a jack o lantern inside and went on a trip a few years ago, haha.
I just tried it for a second time and I smell pumpkin pie. Allspice, Nutmeg, and Cinnamon are included in the list of ingredients. I believe those ingredients could create a " spice scent"

Noses are different, and mine only smells the pumpkin (which is still nice, to me)...but the Mychelle (my chell? something like that)  pumpkin peel DOES smell like pie to me and I wanted to eat it!


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 30, 2013)

> Noses are different, and mine only smells the pumpkin (which is still nice, to me)...but the Mychelle (my chell? something like that) Â pumpkin peel DOES smell like pie to me and I wanted to eat it!


 I better not try that one then


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissKris17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Noses are different, and mine only smells the pumpkin (which is still nice, to me)...but the Mychelle (my chell? something like that)  pumpkin peel DOES smell like pie to me and I wanted to eat it!

I better not try that one then  lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It really is nice, if you can av oid eating your own face...


----------



## MissKris17 (Dec 30, 2013)

> lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It really is nice, if you can av oid eating your own face...


quote name="yousoldtheworld" url="/t/139507/glossybox-december-2013-spoilers/240#post_2252431"]lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It really is nice, if you can av oid eating your own face... quote name="yousoldtheworld" url="/t/139507/glossybox-december-2013-spoilers/240#post_2252431"]lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It really is nice, if you can av oid eating your own face... Um... yeah... I'm pretty sure I can manage that. I have so many tubes of this pumpkin mask, I won't need any more ever.


----------



## wahina83 (Dec 31, 2013)

I feel that I either I got a bad bottle or did something wrong because I didn't feel anything when using the Michael Todd mask...


----------



## chatwithcat (Dec 31, 2013)

Did anyone else receive a hand creme that looks used? Is that how it normally comes?


----------



## wadedl (Dec 31, 2013)

> Did anyone else receive a hand creme that looks used? Is that how it normally comes?


 It looked to me like they got squished in transit. There were so heavy items in the box and those metal tubes get messed up easily


----------



## kristinhaase (Jan 1, 2014)

I REALLY want to try the pumpkin mask because I want the softer skin, but with my rosacea, I don't think I should risk it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kchan99 (Jan 1, 2014)

The pumpkin mask made my skin smoother, but I really don't like the scent. Anyone else bothered by the scent?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 2, 2014)

Can I just take a moment to say as well....that I LOOOOVE the floral body wash! I also dislike most floral scents but heavens...if I didn't know better, I could just close my eyes and SWEAR that there was a bouquet of roses and baby's breath in the shower with me. SO heavenly! Hahaha, my Hubby says that it's freaking him out because his allergies get so bad around flowers so every time he smells the wash he expects to start sneezing LOL!


----------



## vugrl (Jan 2, 2014)

Got my box this week and oh I wish that the products were not rose scented. urgh... I really dislike that smell. Love roses but only to look at. LOL! I cannot use the pumpkin mask since my skin is super sensitive and for whatever reason I CANNOT get the nail polish open. I love the color though! Hopefully dh can open for me. I'm going to try the wash in the shower and hopefully it will change my mind. I don't really want this box to be a waste.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissSarahJo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I WON THE GLOSSY BOX FRIDAY FAN GIVEAWAY!  Can not wait to get all those Michael Todd products!
Congrats!


----------



## JC327 (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My cc number was stolen on Black Friday, the bank caught the transactions before they went through but I could not buy anything for almost a week and pretty much felt violated.
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can I just take a moment to say as well....that I LOOOOVE the floral body wash! I also dislike most floral scents but heavens...if I didn't know better, I could just close my eyes and SWEAR that there was a bouquet of roses and baby's breath in the shower with me. SO heavenly! Hahaha, my Hubby says that it's freaking him out because his allergies get so bad around flowers so every time he smells the wash he expects to start sneezing LOL!




Ditto! I normally hate floral and I thought this was amazing. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *kchan99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The pumpkin mask made my skin smoother, but I really don't like the scent. Anyone else bothered by the scent?
I just used it for the first time and I was really off-put by the smell. In the bottle it smells pumpkinish but once on my face I swear it smells like baby food. I don't have a kid though so maybe I made that up.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 2, 2014)

My replacement product arrived in the mail today! My original Anatomicals shower gel exploded all over my box, I contacted GB and they responded a day or two later. They sent me a new product, no questions asked. AND this one wasn't broken/leaking! Whoo! The overall process from my first email to the replacement Anatomicals reaching my door took just under a week. Pretty speedy in my opinion! I know a few people were questioning GB's customer service, they were awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My replacement product arrived in the mail today! My original Anatomicals shower gel exploded all over my box, I contacted GB and they responded a day or two later. They sent me a new product, no questions asked. AND this one wasn't broken/leaking! Whoo! The overall process from my first email to the replacement Anatomicals reaching my door took just under a week. Pretty speedy in my opinion! I know a few people were questioning GB's customer service, they were awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They've seriously stepped it up these past few months! Shipping out faster, speeding up their CS and getting on the ball. Hopefully they keep it up, because when they're good, they're goooooooood!


----------



## EevieK (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They've seriously stepped it up these past few months! Shipping out faster, speeding up their CS and getting on the ball. Hopefully they keep it up, because when they're good, they're goooooooood!
I'm very impressed going off of my personal experience. Honestly, awful cs puts a sour taste in my mouth. I'm always most likely to subsribe and stay with a company that strives to interact and help their customers. Even simple things such as a quick response to a question make a huge difference.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 3, 2014)

I've always had pretty good service from them. Occasionally slow, but they've always made things right for me.

I'm still not resubbing once my sub runs out in Feb, though, because all of the other countries shutting down and co-founder stepping down, etc has me really nervous! But I always like my boxes.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've always had pretty good service from them. Occasionally slow, but they've always made things right for me.

I'm still not resubbing once my sub runs out in Feb, though, because all of the other countries shutting down and co-founder stepping down, etc has me really nervous! But I always like my boxes.
Woooah...I didn't know all of that was happening! My sub runs out in February as well. Maybe I'll just watch from afar for a while and see what happens. When the co-founder steps down, something fishy is happening.


----------



## shirleyb (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woooah...I didn't know all of that was happening! My sub runs out in February as well. Maybe I'll just watch from afar for a while and see what happens. When the co-founder steps down, something fishy is happening.
http://venturevillage.eu/glossybox  Sounds more like the growing pains any start-up has to go through --- pruning and re-directing after having some learning under their belt.


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *shirleyb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://venturevillage.eu/glossybox  Sounds more like the growing pains any start-up has to go through --- pruning and re-directing after having some learning under their belt.  
Thanks for sharing. I liked his honesty and transparency about it. It doesn't look like they're going anywhere anytime soon - at least in the US.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jan 3, 2014)

Eek, I just test drove the Victoria polish and it didn't go well. I needed 2.5 coats to make it not look streaky, and it was kind of hard to clean up. I took it back off right after applying and now I'm trying to un-stain my cuticles. I think this will be a good toenail color, but it's a lot sheerer than I expected for such a dark color, and kind of difficult to apply evenly and without the dreaded bloody cuticles look. Is this pretty standard for the Nails Inc formulas? It's the first polish from Nails Inc that I've tried.


----------



## kristab94 (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eek, I just test drove the Victoria polish and it didn't go well. I needed 2.5 coats to make it not look streaky, and it was kind of hard to clean up. I took it back off right after applying and now I'm trying to un-stain my cuticles. I think this will be a good toenail color, but it's a lot sheerer than I expected for such a dark color, and kind of difficult to apply evenly and without the dreaded bloody cuticles look. Is this pretty standard for the Nails Inc formulas? It's the first polish from Nails Inc that I've tried.
I've only ever tried their topcoat effects, but my experience with those was about the same.  Goopy and hard to work with, I ended up returning the couple that I got.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

This was my December German GB:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## CourtneyC (Jan 4, 2014)

> This was my December German GB:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Very cool! Thanks for sharing. A few items look similar to what we received in the US.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 4, 2014)

> > This was my December German GB:
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Very cool! Thanks for sharing. A few items look similar to what we received in the US. You're welcome! I have noticed they sample a few of the same items each month.


----------



## greenflipflops (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *panicked* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Eek, I just test drove the Victoria polish and it didn't go well. I needed 2.5 coats to make it not look streaky, and it was kind of hard to clean up. I took it back off right after applying and now I'm trying to un-stain my cuticles. I think this will be a good toenail color, but it's a lot sheerer than I expected for such a dark color, and kind of difficult to apply evenly and without the dreaded bloody cuticles look. Is this pretty standard for the Nails Inc formulas? It's the first polish from Nails Inc that I've tried.



Same here! It was hard to apply evenly. Some parts of my nails look more "bloody" and other parts look darker. Oh well. It's still a beautiful color in beautiful packaging. Hope the formulas of their other colors are better.


----------



## EevieK (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're welcome! I have noticed they sample a few of the same items each month.
That box is so stinking cute! I love the Christmas tree design, I wish ours in the US had looked the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wadedl (Jan 6, 2014)

Finally getting around to trying out the pumpkin mask. Once its on it reminds me of baby food. I will either look really good or really bad for my new drivers license picture tomorrow! It did burn quite a bit at first.


----------



## JC327 (Jan 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *EevieK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're welcome! I have noticed they sample a few of the same items each month.
That box is so stinking cute! I love the Christmas tree design, I wish ours in the US had looked the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks! I think that box and a sea themed one we got in the summer were my favorites.


----------



## teenyfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally getting around to trying out the pumpkin mask. Once its on it reminds me of baby food. I will either look really good or really bad for my new drivers license picture tomorrow! It did burn quite a bit at first.
I put it on my face and I couldn't stand the burning so I took it off right away - does it get better? I have like 3 tubes of it and I want it to work for me!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally getting around to trying out the pumpkin mask. Once its on it reminds me of baby food. I will either look really good or really bad for my new drivers license picture tomorrow! It did burn quite a bit at first.
I put it on my face and I couldn't stand the burning so I took it off right away - does it get better? I have like 3 tubes of it and I want it to work for me! 

The burning only lasts a couple of m inutes, it's supposed to happen...it's the enzymes getting rid of the dead skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## teenyfish (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The burning only lasts a couple of m inutes, it's supposed to happen...it's the enzymes getting rid of the dead skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hmmm, interesting, I'll have to try it again soon!!


----------



## wadedl (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put it on my face and I couldn't stand the burning so I took it off right away - does it get better? I have like 3 tubes of it and I want it to work for me! 
Yes it definitely goes away. I find with masks like the the more often I use them the less they burn.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 13, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *teenyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put it on my face and I couldn't stand the burning so I took it off right away - does it get better? I have like 3 tubes of it and I want it to work for me! 
Yes it definitely goes away. I find with masks like the the more often I use them the less they burn.

i find that to be the case, too...my theory is that the more you use them, the less they have to work to de-gunk your face....or at least it makes sense to me!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 13, 2014)

> i find that to be the case, too...my theory is that the more you use them, the less they have to work to de-gunk your face....or at least it makes sense to me!


 I like the way you think  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I recently noticed that my face is not tingling with any of my masks- some of mine are 6 months old and I thought it was maybe because they were getting old. I definitely would like to think its because my face is in good shape.. lol!


----------



## dancersmum (Jan 15, 2014)

Wow - tried it on my daughters skin last night - and it makes it sooooo smooth.  She thinks its her fav mask so far!


----------



## greenflipflops (Jan 16, 2014)

I must have really thick skin! I finally tried the pumpkin mask and left it on for 10 minutes. I didn't feel any tingling or burning. I wanted some tingling though, that's like my proof that it's working.  my skin does feel super soft now, like a baby's face. And so weird, but I think the mask smells like dumplings dipped in a soysauce &amp; vinegar sauce.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm in love with this nail polish- the color, finish &amp; formula are fabulous!! I'm totally buying an orchid colored one- anyone have any suggestions ?


----------

